# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Giải Nhiều Phương Trình Bậc Hai bằng pascal

## bqtpro2016

hôm qua thầy cho bài tập viết chương trình pascal giải nhiều pt bậc hai của lớp 11, mình học ngu tin hoc nên xin nhờ ai biết viết dùm mình một chương trình nha! cám ơn rất rất là nhiều

----------


## nqtmht

trong giáo trình tin học đại cương có đấy bạn ơi.

----------


## ykhoapasteur

program giai_pt_bac2;
var 
a,b,c,x1,x2:read;
function delta(a1,b1,c1:read):read;
begin
delta:=sqr(b1)-4*a1*c1;
end;
{phần chương trình chính}
begin
write('nhap he so a=');readln(a);
write('nhap he so b=');readln(b); 
write('nhap he so c=');readln(c);
if a=0 then
begin
writeln('day ko la pt bac 2);
readln;
exit;
end;
if delta(a,b,c)<0 then
writeln('phuong trinh vo nghiem');
else
begin
x1:=(-b+sqrt(a,b,c)))/(2*a);
x2:=(-b-sqrt(a,b,c)))/(2*a);
writeln('phuong trinh co nghiem');
writeln('x1=',x1:10:3,'x2=',x2:10:3);
readln;
end;
end;

----------


## danghoaqt

*làm sao ý*

chương trình này viết làm sao ý

----------

